# Temperature



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It is normal in extremely cold weather for the engine temperature to drop a bit or run a bit cooler. Especially in town where its not making much heat.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Totally normal, especially if you were running the heat as well.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never seen any fluctuation in my Temperature gauge whether its 125 F outside or as low as 45 degrees. However I wouldn't be concerned on these cold days


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I've never seen any fluctuation in my Temperature gauge whether its 125 F outside or as low as 45 degrees. However I wouldn't be concerned on these cold days


OP is stating -4F ambient, I can attest that starting at around 0F the small Cruze engine struggles to keep at operating temps, especially in town. Below -15F I find even on the highway, operating temp is hard to reach and once back it town drops off. The cabin heater is taking more heat away than can be produced in waste from the engine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine drops sitting at lights at 30F.

My fan very seldom goes past 2


----------

